# Help with missing time and date



## vmmullen (Feb 12, 2008)

I somehow lost the time and date in the taskbar in xp pro. Any Ideas?


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

have you tried using Tclock which you can customise  here


----------



## EDDIE BIRD (Dec 19, 2007)

to get the time back up right click on an empty part of your taskbar then click properties then a window will pop up with afue tabs at the top one of them will have a option for system icons and which icons to always show...ive just checked this on my pc running vista but should be about the same you should see a tab saying notification Area in there you should see clock...volume and networks with a box infront of them make sure the box infront of clock has a tick in it ....then click apply at the bottem your clock should now be there

Im Off to see wot Tclock is all about!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try this:


----------



## vmmullen (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks That worked. I am now going to take a look at TClock.


----------



## vmmullen (Feb 12, 2008)

dotty999 said:


> have you tried using Tclock which you can customise  here


Thanks for the help. I will take a look at TClock


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

vmmullen said:


> Thanks for the help. I will take a look at TClock


you're welcome, it's a neat little programme


----------

